# House swap Chiang Mai for Singapore



## youngatheart (May 6, 2012)

Are you interested in home exchange/hosting? I am! I am planning a family trip to Singapore in June 15-20 and I need a place to stay. we are a family of four, we have toddlers, no pets. I can host you anytime but if you want my whole house to yourself you can plan a trip in June while we are away. We plan to go away for about 2 weeks June 15-July 1st. My house is in a Thai neighborhood, 3 bedroom, 3 baths, full size refrigerator 4 AC. If you stay longer than 4 days please help pay your share of utility bill. We live by the airport, walking distance to grocery store about 20 baht taxi fare to Chiang Mai gate.
Thanks and hope to hear from you!


----------

